# Kurzer allgemeiner Hinweis zu Fragestellungen



## Snape (3. Mai 2004)

N'abend,
zum wiederholten mal tauchen Fragen/Bitten allgemeinster Natur auf.
"Wie kann ich ausdrucken?"
"Wie kann ich Daten aus einer Datenbank in eine Tabelle bekommen?"

usw. usw.

Hier gibt es einige, die gerne und bereitwillilg helfen und ein paar Minuten ihrer kostbaren Zeit dafür opfern. Aber die wenigsten haben Zeit und/oder Lust, auf so allgemeines Geplänkel zu antworten. Es wird - zu Recht - eine gewisse Vorarbeit *erwartet*, bei der sich der Ratsuchende bitte ein paar *konkrete* Gedanken gemacht und möglichst auch schon Versuche in Codeform unternommen hat. Nur und besonders dann stehen die Chancen recht gut, dass hilfreich geantwortet wird. In Fällen wie oben, wo wir auch noch die konzeptionelle Vorarbeit leisten sollen, werden Ratsuchende eher weniger Antworten erhalten.
Oftmals ist es auch hilfreich, im Sun-Tutorial und in der API zu stöbern.

So weit das Wort zum Sonntag. ;-)


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Mai 2004)

Danke, mir die Worte aus dem Mund genommen.


----------



## slowfly (14. Mai 2013)

Mein Lieblingslink, den ich zu diesem Thema unseren Azubis gebe, wenn sie mit oberflächlichen Fragen kommen:
Wie man Fragen richtig stellt: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html

Der Link wird sogar von den ehemaligen Azubis den aktuellen Azubis mitgegeben ;P


----------

